# The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK)



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

This post is just to introduce The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) - otherwise known as SHWA(UK).
The organisation was set up in February 2007 in response to the growing welfare crisis within the breed, caused primarily by the irresponsible, indiscriminate and commercial activities of puppy farmers, backyard breeders and naive/greedy pet breeders.
Siberian Huskies are a wonderful breed, but are not suitable for everyone. Unfortunately, the puppy farmers etc sell puppies to anyone, suitable or not, and as a result, when the pups reach the terrible teenage stage (10 months to 2 years) they start coming into rescue.
Since our inception in February 2007, SHWA(UK) has found new forever homes for over 270 unwanted Siberian Huskies aged between 8 weeks and 15 years.
We have no kennels and no paid staff. All our expenses are met through fundraising and donations. All dogs taken in are fostered and assessed for at least two weeks by our experienced fosterers. Except in exceptional circumstances they are all speyed/neutered before being rehomed.

Anyone wanting to either give up their husky or offer one a home, should contact us via our website: Home for www.huskywelfare.org.uk

We do not rehome dogs over the Christmas period and also try to offer our hardworking volunteer fosterers a well-earned break by not taking in any new dogs (except for real emergencies) over the holiday period.

Happy Christmas and a Great New Year to everyone involved in animal rescue - wherever you are.

Mick


----------



## DogrescueLiverpool (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone who can give a good home to a husky in the Merseyside area? There is a 4 year old male husky in the RSPCA at Halewood Merseyside, it's due to be put to sleep but is absolutely gorgeous and definitely homeable, it's just whether a home can be found in time. We're hoping it has until Saturday so get in touch before then. It's not great with other dogs, fine with children, cats unknown. Anyone that can give it a good home please get down there or ring them asap. RSPCA Liverpool Branch Higher Road Halewood Liverpool L26 9TX Tel: 0151 486 1706 Open 6 Days a week including Public Holidays for viewing. 1.00 p.m - 4.30 p.m Closed Wednesday. Hope you can help, thanks.


----------

